# Platinum in spark plugs



## Skinnykenny (Feb 17, 2017)

So if I had a hundred thousand spark plugs would it be worth to separate for the Platinum


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 17, 2017)

watch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7__fPiojXsI


----------



## shmandi (Feb 17, 2017)

The guy in video says himself that the platinum is only on the tip. So why he needs to get the whole rod out???


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 17, 2017)

That video is from the "melt down" TV show. It was discussed when it was on air and the numbers of some of the yields are way off inflated. The general view was that the numbers were inflated when needed to make good TV, so don't believe anything you see in that serie.
Well, I think what Dave (he is known as mlgdave on the forum) did was true but the other ones were just fake.

Here is the original discussion.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=19414
I think that spark plugs were discussed too, maybe another thread.

Göran


----------

